# pilot bushing



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

can someone tell me the o.d.of the pilot bushing 64 gto 389


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Clutch Pilot Bearing I.D. : .5906"
Clutch Pilot Bearing O.D. : 1.378"
Clutch Pilot Bearing Width : .3543"


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And yeah, it's a bearing. A bushing will work, but Pontiac came with a bearing, and it's 'more better'....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NAPA part # BRG BR7109


----------

